# Pregnant Springer Spaniel Bitch 4 sale



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

Pregnant Springer Spaniel Bitch in Manchester, Lancashire ( Dogs For Sale )


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

When will people learn?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

and £700 is cheap!!!!!!! The only sort of person that is going to want to pay that is a puppy farmer type of person that can make money out of her. Someone that has some false papers so they can sell the pups as registered.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

Blitz said:


> and £700 is cheap!!!!!!! The only sort of person that is going to want to pay that is a puppy farmer type of person that can make money out of her. Someone that has some false papers so they can sell the pups as registered.


I emailed the north west springer spaniel rescue very early this morning so i hope that its them that have her and not someone who is going to use her as a cash generator as it says she is sold now.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

muse08 said:


> Pregnant Springer Spaniel Bitch in Manchester, Lancashire ( Dogs For Sale )


I dont believe it.......


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That is so sad - how can they do that.  

Hope whoever has her isn't a puppy farmer.:sad:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Poor dog shes going to end up pushed pillar to post and pregnant to. People make me sick.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Mar 30, 2009)

To be fair, the advert does say that she's being sold due to family illness - there's not much detail to go on It doesn't sound like it was an accidental mating because the sire (it says) is also a springer spaniel... maybe I'm being naive, of course the advert could be a pack of lies, but I believe in giving people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

poor lil mite ! family illness??? tut tut is the dog not family too ???? god these ppl make me angry :cursing: more like we are skint and need to sell the pregnant dog before her and her pups cost us more. If they really cared they wouldve contacted a spaniel rescue and asked them to find her a lovely caring home .


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Blimmin Heck..Another poor little doggie

I just hope she get's into the right hands..


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

the poor soul!
She is having a tough time during pregnancy now she is to be sold!
When will people learn!
Poor little soul i feel for her!
Sandy


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

poor girl


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

poochimama said:


> poor lil mite ! family illness??? tut tut is the dog not family too ???? god these ppl make me angry :cursing: more like we are skint and need to sell the pregnant dog before her and her pups cost us more. If they really cared they wouldve contacted a spaniel rescue and asked them to find her a lovely caring home .


If they really cared, they would have neutered their dog and not tried to bring more into the world!

Just my opinion of course.........


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> If they really cared, they would have neutered their dog and not tried to bring more into the world!
> 
> Just my opinion of course.........


And i totally agree with your opinion.....and if they really cared after they had got the bitch pregnant they would of put her in rescue instead of selling her for silly money to just anyone.......:cursing: :cursing:  stupid owners......


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

why let her get pregnant in the 1st place if theres illness they must have known it would be hard just hope she gets a loving home


----------



## missy2pippin (Aug 3, 2009)

if they can't afford to care for her don't get a dog ..or any animal come to think of it my words are to polite for on here so all i can say is my feelings are for the dog


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

To many adds like that!! I bought a pug that was being sold with a bulldog. Both adverts stated that both bitches wer due into season. I bought the pug as I love pugs. The thought of breeding her never crossed my mind. Turns out that she has nerve damage and has a funny gait. God knows where that poor bulldog has gone?? With the money the pups bring most probably to someone who thought of that when buying her. I got in touch with the bulldog rescue but they did'nt even contact me back  Have seen a local add for a 3 year old yorkshire terrier bitch for sale. She can't go yet though as she has just had a ceasarian section and is still feeding pups Obviusly don't want her now as shes no good for breeding and most probably did'nt realise the costs of having pups!! Shes being sold for 150 pounds. Saw another one the other day too. A jack russell bitch free to good home with 3 three week old puppies  Makes me sad.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor girl, hope she finds a forever home


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

flufffluff39 said:


> To many adds like that!! I bought a pug that was being sold with a bulldog. Both adverts stated that both bitches wer due into season. I bought the pug as I love pugs. The thought of breeding her never crossed my mind. Turns out that she has nerve damage and has a funny gait. God knows where that poor bulldog has gone?? With the money the pups bring most probably to someone who thought of that when buying her. I got in touch with the bulldog rescue but they did'nt even contact me back  Have seen a local add for a 3 year old yorkshire terrier bitch for sale. She can't go yet though as she has just had a ceasarian section and is still feeding pups Obviusly don't want her now as shes no good for breeding and most probably did'nt realise the costs of having pups!! Shes being sold for 150 pounds. Saw another one the other day too. A jack russell bitch free to good home with 3 three week old puppies  Makes me sad.


She can't go yet as she's still feeding pups?? OMG!!! How awful


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> She can't go yet as she's still feeding pups?? OMG!!! How awful


Honest to god if I won a substantial amount of money I would rescue every dog under the sun and keep them until they passed away...makes me sick seeing all these poor older dogs being dumped because of work problems or splitting from OH and then they have the ordasity to ask for money...god help the poor dogs.


----------

